# El Paso, TX



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

So Guadalupe National Park in Texas, a little east of El-Paso is looking to get up to a foot of snow...................seriously, Texas? South of New Mexico Texas?!? 

7-Day Forecast for Latitude 31.9°N and Longitude 104.84°W (Elev. 6701 ft)

I haven't seen a foot of snow in the Philly Burbs in forever.

So, how is the snowboarding in SouthWestern Texas?


----------



## matttehman (Feb 10, 2009)

Lol!
I live in Lubbock, it would be bada$$ if there were a closer resort. I have skied Colorado and N.M. Both are long drives for me. =(


----------



## matttehman (Feb 10, 2009)

I can just see some hardcore boarder punks driving to EL Paso and hiking through the mountains looking for snow, only to end up across the Mexico boarder in a Donkey show. Wouldn't be a completely wasted trip, Eh? :laugh:


----------



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> And you probably never will:laugh: If u want to see footage of snow then you have to come up to my neck of the woods. Just dont come up now cause we dont have any:laugh:


haha oh yes, we get some serious snow... like, if ur looking for someones house you have to pull up in everysingle drive-way because you cant read the address past the snowbanks kinda snow...
doesn't look to be that bad this year, obviously...
lookin goof for some snow this weekend


----------

